# Velodyne HGS-18 placement



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and a newbie in home audio. 
I have a dedicated HT for both music and movies. 70% movies and 30% music. I have placed the sub between the right front speaker and the centre channel. Room size is 18L X 18W X 9H, the ceiling of the rear 6 feet of the room is two feet lower than the reminder of the room's ceiling. Fronts are Martin Logan Vantage, amp and receiver are the denon AVP A1HDA / POA A1HD combo. I have placed 4 bass traps of 4x2 in the four bottom corners of the room. My seating is 12 ft from the screen. The problem I am facing is that at the primary listening position, I am getting hardly any bass from the sub:wits-end:. I have tried the crawl approach for the best sub placement, which is at the right corner behind the prime seat which is approx. 3 feet from prime seating. The sub at that position gives good bass but somehow does not blend well with the fronts. The bass becomes directional and their is a lot of coarse bass in movie sequences when not required. I am using the receivers crossover and not the subs. Speakers are set to small and crossed over at 80hz, sub gain at 9 o'clock. Would appreciate if any one could give suggestions to the reasons of the occurence and best placement recommendations.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

How was your system calibrated for speaker levels? Did you use a test disc like AVIA or even the tones on the THX Optimizer setup on many DVD's (such as Disney, etc) along with a SPL meter?

Seems like using Room Eq Wizard (REW) would really show the bass freq response issues for your problem case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I used Auddesey Auto configuration for the speaker levels. I don't have any test disks or a SPL meter, don't get these gadgets in this part of the world. Where can I download REW from and how does it work?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Audessy is a good way to get the general speaker levels right. But bass frequencies interact a lot with the room so tools like REW were developed to show what is happening -- so you can move the subwoofer around and/or try the effects of different room treatments and bass traps.

You get REW from right here.

You should be able to mail/internet order a spl meter to be delivered to you for about $20 shipping cost. I checked on google and found this. You connect the spl meter to your computer's line level audio input and connect your computer's line level audio output to your Denon. Read more about REW here.

Good luck! :reading:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot Bob. I have ordered the SPL meter and hopefully should receive it in a weeks time, which is when I will try REW and share the results.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

minelle said:


> The bass becomes directional and their is a lot of coarse bass in movie sequences when not required. I am using the receivers crossover and not the subs.


Have you tried adding any eq to the system? This sounds like a response bump somehwere in the 60hz area. You're REW plots should help with this.

Sounds like a nice system btw! Got any pics? :R


----------

